# Mass Effect 3 [Allgemeiner Thread]



## GamerMaus (15. Februar 2012)

*Mass Effect 3*

hey 

wer wird sich denn hier mass effect 3 zulegen? [editiert] in 3 wochen ist es ja endlich soweit!
ich muss bis dahin glaube ich nochmal dringend me2 durchspielen, da ich meine spielstände nicht mehr habe und die den verlauf ja beeinflussen.... :-\

habt ihr auch schon die demo getestet??

_Moderation: Bitte keine Werbung._


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2012)

Es gibt schon ne Demo? Hast Du nen Link?


----------



## Zocker15xD (15. Februar 2012)

Origin

googeln^^


----------



## SimonFistrich (16. Februar 2012)

Für mehr Übersichtlichkeit bei der Mass Effect 3-Diskussion haben wir diesen Thread angelegt. Hier könnte ihr sämtliche allgemeinen Fragen zu Mass Effect 3 stellen oder Eure Meinung posten.

Einen speziellen Thread über die soeben erschienene Mass Effect 3-Demo findet ihr unter dem Link. Alle News, Infos, Screenshots und Videos zu Mass Effect 3 gibt es über Link Nummer 2.


----------



## Mellsei (16. Februar 2012)

Ja es gibt schon eine Demo .. PC Games hat auch shcon darüber berichtet ... siehe über mir  
Für den PC per ORIGIN soweit ich weiß und auf Konsole jeweilig über die Stores ...


----------



## Pad-Em (20. Februar 2012)

PS: Bei der Demo für die Playstation einfach im amerikanischen Store nachgucken (sofern man nen amerikansichen PSN-Account hat) denn der deutsche Store ist mal wieder super langsam oder will sie einfach nich freigeben -.-


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (23. Februar 2012)

Tja ich haeb einige Fragen an euch was den Multiplayer betrifft:

*Welche Klassen habt ihr hauptsächlich gespielt* *?*

*Was für Waffen habt ihr immer benutzt ?

WIe findet ihr das Upgrade-und Kaufsystem des Spiels ?

Wann empfindet ihr es als angemessen, den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu erhöhen (Ich bin auf Level 20 und habe bisher nur ein paar mal Silber bekommen) ?
*


----------



## Andy19 (25. Februar 2012)

-hier noch mal der Link zur Promo-Aktion:

*Mass Effect 3: Space Edition*

Mass Effect

Werdet Ihr versuchen euch die Kopie die in Berlin startet zu holen?


----------



## LostHero (1. März 2012)

Ich crosslinke mal zu meinem Post aus dem ME3-Demo Thread, evtl liest den hier ja jemand :

http://forum.pcgames.de/rollenspiel...-offizieller-thread-zur-demo.html#post9424659


----------



## Luciferian7 (2. März 2012)

> Welche Klassen habt ihr hauptsächlich gespielt ?
> 
> Was für Waffen habt ihr immer benutzt ?
> 
> ...



zu 1: habe immer einen infiltrator gespielt da mir diese sniper aktionen sehr gut lagen 


zu. 2:  mir fällt der name grad nicht ein aber ich denke sicher das einige sich an die Kanone mit den Atomsprengköpfen erinnern können^^

zu. 3: das system is doch eigtl eine gute sache finde ich^^

zu. 4: habe von anfang an auf schwer gespielt da ich herausforderungen liebe^^ muss ja auch in einem spiel bissl was zu tun haben


----------



## Hawkins (2. März 2012)

*Welche Klassen habt ihr hauptsächlich gespielt* *?*

Salarian Infiltrator und Asari Adept fand ich am besten. Hab aber auch die anderen 4 Klassen auf Level 19-20 gespielt(N7 Level 117

*Was für Waffen habt ihr immer benutzt ?*

Fast ausschließlich Pistolen und Sniper Rifles. SMG sind so wie sie momentan sind absolut Nutzlos im Vergleich zu den Alternativen, Assault Rifles und Shotguns sind o.k.
*
WIe findet ihr das Upgrade-und Kaufsystem des Spiels ?*

Find ich gut. Durch das Zufallssystem wird es immer Spannend ("Hoffentlich ist diesmal was gutes in der Kiste")

*Wann empfindet ihr es als angemessen, den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu erhöhen (Ich bin auf Level 20 und habe bisher nur ein paar mal Silber bekommen) ?*

Das hängt stark von der Klasse ab. Einige Klassen sind für Silver und Gold besser geeignet als andere. Starke Klassen wie der Infiltrator und der Asari Adept können schon  mit level 10-15 Gold machen, andere wie der Soldier oder der Sentinel möchte ich selbst auf Stufe 20 nur ungern in meinem Gold-Team da andere Klassen einfach deutlich besser sind und der Gruppe mehr bringen.


Im Multiplayer muss Bioware noch einiges am Balancing machen. Momentan gibt es sehr starke und sehr schwache Klassen. Auch bei den Waffen gibt es zu starke unterschiede.

Starke Klassen:
Infiltrator(Human und Salarian, wobei der 2. noch nen Tick besser ist)
Asari Adept (Stasis ist einfach zu gut)
Human Engineer
Human Vanguard
Krogan Soldier

Schwache Klassen:
Human Soldier
Human Sentinel
Drell Vanguard(250 Shield Rating, der stirbt in 2sek auf Gold)

Starke Waffen:
Alle Sniper Rifles
Carniflex Pistole

Schwache Waffen:
alle SMG(durchweg Nutzlos auf Gold vergleichen mit den anderen)
Assault Rifles (Avenger ist o.k., die Revenant ist Nutzlos)

Das bezieht sich auf Gold Difficulty. Bronze und Silver sind kein Problem mit allen Klassen und Waffen.


Insgesamt finde ich den Multiplayer Super. Macht richtig Spaß. Ich hoffe im vollen Game wird es noch nen höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad als Gold geben, da Gold mit nem guten Team kein Problem ist. Gold wurde auch schon von nem Salarian Infiltrator SOLOED (Mass Effect 3 Demo - Soloing Gold (Infiltrator PoV) [HD PC] - YouTube)


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (2. März 2012)

Hawkins schrieb:


> *
> WIe findet ihr das Upgrade-und Kaufsystem des Spiels ?*
> 
> Find ich gut. Durch das Zufallssystem wird es immer Spannend ("Hoffentlich ist diesmal was gutes in der Kiste")



Hier kann ich allerdings nicht zustimmen. Ich kaufe mir fast nur die Veteranenpacks und habe mittlerweile NACHDEM ich Soldat auf 20 gespielt habe in den Packs 6-7 Mal den Menschensoldatenzusatz( XP für Soldat und neues Assehen für Menschlicher Soldat(obwohl man schon nach dem dritten pack schon alle hat)).
Ich bekomme auch so schon ständig Upgrades, wo das Limit schon längst erreicht ist ( dreimal Avenger X erhalten).
Ich finde es auch sehr schade, dass man upgrades zu Waffen bekommt, die man nie benutzt wie z.B. die MP
Ich habe auch ewig gewartet, bis neue Rassen freigeschaltet wurden.
Ich hoffe, dass die Vollversion diese Fehler nicht besitzt.
Ich hoffe auch, dass es spezifischere Packs gibt ( Welche nur für Waffen, welche nur für Klassen und welche für Ausrüstung)
Wie du schon agesprochen hast, muss noch viel am Balancing vorgenommen werden.

Ich frage mich aber, ob Bioware diese Markel bemerkt haben und sie behoben haben, oder wenigstens einen umfangreichen Patch rausbringen.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (15. März 2012)

Ich hoffe jetzt mal, dass mich keiner erschlägt, wenn ich das hier reinstelle. Ein kleines Video von uns zu Mass Effect 3

BEREITS HIER: SPOILERWARNUNG. Wer es noch nicht durch hat, sollte absolut nicht draufklicken 

RISAG - 103 - Das Ende von Mass Effect 3 - YouTube


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. März 2012)

Ich habe nun den ersten Durchgang mit einem Experten gemeistert, primär mit einem Präzisionsgewehr ausgerüstet. 
Schön, dass dieses nun auch von anderen Klassen genutzt werden kann, denn ich hatte mir bereits in Teil 2 gewünscht, dass ich eine Klasse spielen könnte, die der von Thane ähnelt, sprich eine Kombination aus Sniper und Biotik.
Das spielte sich auf normal recht gut, auch wenn die Kämpfe teilweise etwas knifflig waren, da einige Gegner recht stark sind und wesentlich besser ausweichen.

Aber nun müsst ihr mir mal weiter helfen, weil ich irgendwie nur widersprüchliche Dinge darüber gelesen habe: brauche ich für die 5000 Punkte, die man benötigt, um das optimale Ende zu bekommen, den Multiplayer? Erreicht man sie ohne diesen im ersten Durchgang, oder erst beim zweiten Mal mit dem Shepard aus Teil 3?



Spoiler



Ich fand es nun nicht so schlimm, dass Shepard am Ende stirbt, aber da ich gerne das Optimum haben würde, möchte ich erreichen, dass sie/ er überlebt.


----------



## PizzaPasta2010 (18. März 2012)

Also ich hab 7000 Punkte ohne MP gemacht. Musst halt nur alle Nebenmissionen machen, und die Galaxien erkunden.
Ich habe aber gehört dass man nur 5000 effektive Punkte für das beste Ende braucht


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (18. März 2012)

PizzaPasta2010 schrieb:


> Also ich hab 7000 Punkte ohne MP gemacht. Musst halt nur alle Nebenmissionen machen, und die Galaxien erkunden.
> Ich habe aber gehört dass man nur 5000 effektive Punkte für das beste Ende braucht


 

Ja man braucht nur 5000. Darf ich fragen, wie du die 7000 erreicht hast? Bei mir sind trotz importierter Spielstände und aller Nebenmissionen nur ca 4000 rausgekommen.

Edit: Liegt das womöglich an vorhandenem DLC? DAS wiederum fände ich saumäßig


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. März 2012)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Ja man braucht nur 5000. Darf ich fragen, wie du die 7000 erreicht hast? Bei mir sind trotz importierter Spielstände und aller Nebenmissionen nur ca 4000 rausgekommen.
> 
> Edit: Liegt das womöglich an vorhandenem DLC? DAS wiederum fände ich saumäßig


 Und genau das frage ich mich auch. Den DLC habe ich zwar, da ich die CE besitze, aber wenn ich für die 5000 den MP brauche, motiviert mich das nun wirklich nicht.


----------



## Mellsei (20. März 2012)

UFF.. jetzt habe ich das ende eingeleitet ohne drauf zu schauen .. :/ hmm .. egal dann spiel ich das halt nochmal durch =D


----------



## Zerth (21. März 2012)

Mal eine Frage: Hat jemand verstanden, warum die Reaper die Citadel erst so spät angreifen? Das macht für mich keinen Sinn.



Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Und genau das frage ich mich auch. Den DLC habe ich zwar, da ich die CE besitze, aber wenn ich für die 5000 den MP brauche, motiviert mich das nun wirklich nicht.


 Das geht fix. Ein paar Runden im Quick-match gegen die Reaper gewonnen, und schon hat man die 5000.


----------



## Mellsei (22. März 2012)

Ja , Zerth hat recht .. durch den Multiplayer erreicht man die Punkte recht schnell ... du Zerth du musst bedenken nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeit online zu Spielen ... und vor allem zahlt man als XBOX Spieler da noch mal indirekt drauf ..


----------



## Eol_Ruin (22. März 2012)

Ich hab etwas mehr als 6000 Punkte ohne Multiplayer - und hab glaub ich alle Nebenmissionen und alle Systeme abgeklappert.
Und wegen der Enden - hier eine Auftstellung aller möglichen Ausgänge - *ACHTUNG - MEGA SPOILER* 


Spoiler



Endings - Mass Effect 3 Wiki Guide - IGN
Ich hab das Ende mit 5000+ und beim ersten Durchspielen die "Synthesis" gewählt.


----------



## Zerth (22. März 2012)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Ich hab etwas mehr als 6000 Punkte ohne Multiplayer - und hab glaub ich alle Nebenmissionen und alle Systeme abgeklappert.
> Und wegen der Enden - hier eine Auftstellung aller möglichen Ausgänge - *ACHTUNG - MEGA SPOILER*
> 
> 
> ...


 Da vor der Entscheidung ein Quicksave angelegt wird, kann man alle möglichen Enden hinternander ansehen. Leider ist der Abspann bei jedem Ende fast identisch. 

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand darüber nachgedacht, dass das rote Ende eigentlich ein Genozid an tausenden Zivilisationen ist?


----------



## cookiemonster0416 (10. April 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Da vor der Entscheidung ein Quicksave angelegt wird, kann man alle möglichen Enden hinternander ansehen. Leider ist der Abspann bei jedem Ende fast identisch.
> 
> Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand darüber nachgedacht, dass das rote Ende eigentlich ein Genozid an tausenden Zivilisationen ist?



Haha doch nur an allen synthetischen oder ?  Naja  bis auf das Ende eine gelungene Spielserie habt ihr die save games vom 3er aufgehoben ?


----------



## Zerth (10. April 2012)

cookiemonster0416 schrieb:


> Haha doch nur an allen synthetischen oder ?


 Man erfährt ja schon in Teil 2, dass ein Reaper aus geernteten Zivilisationen besteht. Die großen Reaper (zB. Harbinger) aus der dominaten Spezis, die kleineren aus minderen Spezies eines Zyklus. Die Reaper sehen das als eine Art "Aufstieg" der Spezies in eine höhere Art des Daseins.  

Jeder Zerstörte Reaper ist also de facto eine vernichtete Zivilisation.


----------

